# صور نادرة و قديمة.........لمصر المحروسة



## designer mido (14 ديسمبر 2007)

أعزائي...
دي صور قديمة جدا لمصر عمرها حوالي 150 سنة هتشوفوا فيها مصر بجمالها و أصالتها......أسيبكم مع الصور و إن شاء الله تعجبكم​ 


هذه صورة لأبو الهول من حوالي 120 سنة و تلاحظوا فيها إن الرمال كانت تغطي جزء كبير جدا من جسد التمثال​ 

دي صورة لعمال السقاية و هم يملأون المياه من النيل ليوزعوها علي الناس.....بيشربوا المياه من النيل مباشرة من غير محطات تنقية ولا حاجة..يا تري لو شافوا التلوث الي احنا عملناه في النيل هيرضوا يشربوا منه و لا هيقضوها مية معدنية :d :d​ 


ده بقي كوفي شوب عام 1876​ 


صورة للمسجد الأزهر عام 1880​ 


صورة لمدخل مسجد السلطان حسن...و هو من اهم المساجد القديمة في مصر و يعتبر من أهم أعمال العمارة الإسلامية



الصورة التقطت عام 1872 ...يا تري هو هيعمل شعره فيرزتشي ولا اسبايكي..الغريب إني بادور علي علبة الجيل في الصورة مش لاقيها​ 


صورة التقطت عام 1880 لعمال يعملون في غزل و صناعة الحرير​ 



زي المرأة المصرية من 100 سنة ..............سبحان مغير الأحوال​


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (14 ديسمبر 2007)

الصور مش بتفتح 
مش عارفه المشكله عندي ولا ايه


----------



## ahmed azouz (14 ديسمبر 2007)

الصور مش موجودة ارجوا وضعها نحن نامل ان نراها وشكرا


----------



## archdima (14 ديسمبر 2007)

هي الصور راحت فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م المصري (14 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخ الفاضل ... صاحب الموضوع 

يمكنك رفع الصور باستخدام مركز رفع الملفات 

ثم نسخ الرابط الذي ينتج عن عملية الرفع في مشاركاتك 

لتظهر الصور ....


----------



## designer mido (14 ديسمبر 2007)

آسف علي الخطأ الغير مقصود ....فقط انا مسحت الصور من مركز الرفع بالخطأ بعد ما وضعتها في الموضوع.....











 
دي صورة لأبو الهول من حوالي 120 سنة و تلاحظوا فيها إن الرمال كانت تغطي جزء كبير جدا من جسد التمثال












دي صورة لعمال السقاية و هم يملأون المياه من النيل ليوزعوها علي الناس.....بيشربوا المياه من النيل مباشرة من غير محطات تنقية ولا حاجة..يا تري لو شافوا التلوث الي احنا عملناه في النيل هيرضوا يشربوا منه و لا هيقضوها مية معدنية  ​ 











ده بقي كوفي شوب عام 1876​






 
صورة للمسجد الأزهر عام 1880












صورة لمدخل مسجد السلطان حسن...و هو من اهم المساجد القديمة في مصر و يعتبر من أهم أعمال العمارة الإسلامية












الصورة التقطت عام 1872 ...يا تري هو هيعمل شعره فيرزتشي ولا اسبايكي..الغريب إني بادور علي علبة الجيل في الصورة مش لاقيها













صورة التقطت عام 1880 لعمال يعملون في غزل و صناعة الحرير














زي المرأة المصرية من 100 سنة ..............سبحان مغير الأحوال​
​


----------



## معماري شاطر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يرحم ايامهم
ممتازه وجميله جدا
انا هاخدها وابعتها لزمايلي المصرين بالعمل
اكيد ها ينبسطو كتير
م.محمد هندم


----------



## designer mido (14 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا أخي معماري شاطر.....فعلا أيامهم كانت جميلة و يا ريت نرجع بالزمن ليوم واحد من هناك


----------



## م عامر (14 ديسمبر 2007)

آه ماأحلى الزمن القديم كان الناس أكثر بساطة وصدقاً أكثر تحضر وكانوا لم يسمعوا بعد بإسرائيل ولا أمريكا


----------



## بريهان (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على هذه الصور الجميلة جدا:20:


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (15 ديسمبر 2007)

صور جميلة والف شكر عليها


----------



## رمزى البيلى (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااا على الصور الجميلة


----------



## sayed00 (15 ديسمبر 2007)

فعلا عراقه ... صور جميله بارك الله فيك


----------



## designer mido (15 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم جميعا علي المرور و المشاركة


----------



## أروى (15 ديسمبر 2007)

مرسى ليك على صور أم الدنيا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## safakis gharib (15 ديسمبر 2007)

و الله الصور اكتر من رائعة و فعلا سبحان مغير الاحوال 
جزاك الله خيرا
:77:


----------



## designer mido (16 ديسمبر 2007)

thnks 4 all


----------



## designer mido (17 ديسمبر 2007)

الغريب إن أيامهم كانت جميلة جدا و أحسن من أيامنا مع إن لا كان في تكنولوجيا و لا امكانيات زي اللي موجودة عندنا


----------



## تامر 2007 (19 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كل عام أنتم بخير
الصراحة الصور ممتازة وأخيرا آخر صورة
ربنا يهدي ستات مصر ياااااااااارب


----------



## designer mido (23 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا أخي تامر...و قريب هاضع صور جديدة بالموضوع


----------



## designer mido (23 ديسمبر 2007)

صورة للخديو اسماعيل مع عائلته في نابولي عام 1898

















صور للملك فاروق في شبابه سنة 1935


​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 ديسمبر 2007)

لك الف شكر 
و الله يرحم زمان و خير زمان


----------



## designer mido (29 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا علي مرورك أخي الكريم


----------



## archdima (29 ديسمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية! طور رائعة جدا جدا! ولكن كان عليك استخدام كلمة (مقهى) بدلا من كلمة(كوفي شوب)! اما الباقي !دي فعلا صور رائعة!


----------



## archdima (29 ديسمبر 2007)

عفوا (صور)* وليس (طور)! اعتذر على الخطأ!


----------



## designer mido (2 يناير 2008)

شكرا أختي ديما علي المرور و التعليق و كلمة كوفي شوب كانت للتهكم و الدعابة


----------



## محمدابوحية (2 يناير 2008)

شكررررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## designer mido (2 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي علي المرور


----------



## designer mido (12 مارس 2008)

تـــنـــشــيــــط


----------



## المهنددسة (12 مارس 2008)

ميرسى جدااااااا يجد صور جامدة جدااااااااا وعلى رايك سبحان مغير الاحوال


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (13 مارس 2008)

باااااااااااااااااارك الله لك اخي


----------



## designer mido (17 مارس 2008)

شكرا لكم علي المرور


----------



## alaa_1986 (21 مارس 2008)

أول مرة أشوف صور قديمة لمصر عجبتني صورة أبو الهول بس هوا مين أخد الصور دي ؟ كان فيه أيامها مصورين ؟؟


----------



## designer mido (21 مارس 2008)

اكيد كانوا مصورين اوروبيين .. وقتها كانوا اخترعوا الكاميرا بس مكانتش لسة موجودة في مصر


----------



## داودي وسام أميرة (22 مارس 2008)

رائع شكرا جزيلا صور رائعة


----------



## Amory511 (29 مارس 2008)

حقيقى صور حلوة اوى


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (4 أبريل 2008)

عظيمة يا مصر شكرا على هذه الصور الرائعة


----------



## designer mido (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي مروركم العطر


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه الصور الرائعه


----------



## mohamed2009 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## designer mido (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جـزيلا


----------



## eng 4 ever (7 سبتمبر 2010)

عندما انضر للصور اشعر براحه في صدري
انها البساطه الموجوده في عيونهم
اسال الله ان يرحمهم جميعا وجميع اموات المسلمين
آميييييييييييييييييين


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

كل زمن ز له طعمه الخاص ... لا يوجد زمن أحلى من زمن ... أن كنت تريد الزمن الصحيح زمن حبيبنا الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم تكفي رؤيته و السلام عليه


----------



## designer mido (11 سبتمبر 2010)

علي نبينا الكريم و آله الطيبين الطاهرين أفضل الصلاة و أتم التسليم


----------



## mohamed2009 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------

